# New Bus Option for DC Layovers (DC Circulator)



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2015)

The DC Circulator is starting a Mall loop, that starts/ends at Union Station, and makes a drive past many of the landmarks you'll want to see on a short layover:

http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/26952/the-circulator-will-start-on-the-national-mall-on-sunday/




For a buck, you can ride past the Capitol, down the Mall, past the Washington Monument and WWII memorial, around the Tidal Basin (and Jefferson Memorial), past the MLK, around the Lincoln, past the White House, then back down the other side of the mall and past the Capitol to WAS. No schedules posted yet, so I'm not sure how long the whole loop will take. Busses run every 10 minutes, and if you have a longer layover, you go past all of the Smithsonian museums on the mall, so you can easily visit the one of your choice.

More info here: http://nationalmall.dccirculator.com

Service starts 14 June.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 11, 2015)

Excellent idea, its been needed for years! Maybe there's hope for Washington yet!!??

Edited: updated thanks to Ryan's info!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2015)

This is completely unrelated to WMATA, it's a D. thing only.

(it's taken this long because the NPS had to agree to it, and the ridiculous $27/ride Tourmobile contract had to expire)


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks for the information, Ryan. Now, I need a Georgetown bus!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2015)

Ask and ye shall receive!!!

http://www.dccirculator.com/Home/BusRoutesandSchedules/GeorgetownUnionStation.aspx


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 12, 2015)

An interesting take on what destinations the new circulator missed.

http://urbanplacesandspaces.blogspot.com/2015/06/new-dc-circulator-route-serving.html


----------



## afigg (Jun 13, 2015)

The Washington DC Circulator bus service is starting a new route on June 14 looping from Union Station to around the National Mall. After years of planning and a very slow bureaucratic process, the city is finally launching the service. I think this will be of interest to visitors to DC and those with a 3,4,or 5 hour layover at Union Station between trains. Should be a convenient way to make a quick trip to see one or more sites on the Mall and then back to Union Station.

Washington Post: D.C. Circulator to debut Mall route Sunday. Excerpt:



> The D.C. Circulator is launching a new route Sunday that will serve thousands of tourists with stops at some of the District’s most iconic museums and monuments on the Mall.
> 
> The new route is an addition to the five that serve key activity centers in the city’s four quadrants with service every 10 minutes and at a cheaper cost than Metrobus.
> 
> ...


Besides Union Station, five stops on the route are in fairly easy walking distance from Metro stations: Smithsonian, L'Enfant Plaza, Federal Triangle, Archives, and Arlington Cemetery (by walking across the Memorial bridge from the Lincoln memorial).

Link to DC Circulator National Mall route info.

Oops: Right after I posted this, I saw someone had already started a thread on the new route. My bad.


----------

